# Surf Surf N Turf



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Had this meal a few days ago, after a fishing trip left me empty handed. I stopped @ a local Korean market, picked up some fresh Pompano and brought it home and filleted it. Also picked up some a Ribeye roast and cut out some small pieces of steak. My wife made the seafood medley with calamari, shrimp, imitation crab, green/red pepeprs tomatoes. The fish was very lightly battered and then covered with a mix of garlic, cilantro, green onions, lime juice, olive oil, cumin, salt/pepper, and tomatoes. Steak as always was just salt/pepper. Went down as one of my top ten favorite seafood dishes!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Great pic !!!!!!! Looks tasty too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Pay - It tasted great!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great!!!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

wow!!!! that looks great! I may do that with my chilean sea bass i have stashed in the freezer.this just went into my recipe folder 
Had this meal a few days ago, after a fishing trip left me empty handed. I stopped @ a local Korean market, picked up some fresh Pompano and brought it home and filleted it. Also picked up some a Ribeye roast and cut out some small pieces of steak. My wife made the seafood medley with calamari, shrimp, imitation crab, green/red pepeprs tomatoes. The fish was very lightly battered and then covered with a mix of garlic, cilantro, green onions, lime juice, olive oil, cumin, salt/pepper, and tomatoes. Steak as always was just salt/pepper. Went down as one of my top ten favorite seafood dishes!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

im gonna try your fish spice mix on chicken breast on the grill,


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

it was awesome great spice mix


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice! Thank you surfmom! I am glad you liked it - I will have to def. try that on chicken, good call!

I found a few things that worked best for me - with regards to the sauce. I used a mortar and pestle to crush one garlic clove, then added olive oil, cilantro, cumin/salt/pepper and mixed everything throughly with the pestle then I added the the juice of one lime and mixed until I got a homogonized mixture close to a vinigrette type texture. I then added cut green onion, cilantro, and tomatoes in a bowl and covered them with the mixture from the mortar and pestle..It amazes me how much more flavor old world/old school ways add to dishes. Its rustic and more flavorful.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

akhan said:


> Nice! Thank you surfmom! I am glad you liked it - I will have to def. try that on chicken, good call!
> 
> I found a few things that worked best for me - with regards to the sauce. I used a mortar and pestle to crush one garlic clove, then added olive oil, cilantro, cumin/salt/pepper and mixed everything throughly with the pestle then I added the the juice of one lime and mixed until I got a homogonized mixture close to a vinigrette type texture. I then added cut green onion, cilantro, and tomatoes in a bowl and covered them with the mixture from the mortar and pestle..It amazes me how much more flavor old world/old school ways add to dishes. Its rustic and more flavorful.


 thanks this just got added to the recipes! tonight we cooked up the black drum with your spices, then my son seasoned the sea trout with lime garlic powder and butter, omg he about inhaled it all lol... and yes something to be said for old school.. another thing i did and always do....take cumin seeds, toast them then grind, the flavor is unreal. I have a mortar and pestal but have found using a blender works as well and takes a lot less time, however i use garlic press and then mix all in a blender after crushing other ingredients


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting, especially with pics. I always love the recipe posts with pics.


----------

